# May have found a engine



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So.. my lemans has a 74 model 350 in it. Been searching for a few months and found a few 400's that sorta interested me. Well today I found a car. 1966 ponitiac star chief executive. Guy wants $1800 for it. Says it runs good no smoke no knock BUT is not for sure what engine is in it. He thinks it's a 389 (after I mentiond 389.421,428) someone who looked at it told him that. Doesn't know how many miles are on it but says it drives good. So my thoughts are have a 66 389 in the lemans and stick the 350 back in the fire chief and resell... Or cruise it lol Should be able to get most of the money back selling it then rebuild it for longevity and come out pretty good. It's a 100 miles away so will be a week till I could get down. Guess I'll see if it's still available then and if I can get it cheaper would love to get in it for 12-1400


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's the original install, the smallest engine it could be is a 389. Get the numbers off of the heads and block. It may not be a 10.5 motor....could be an 8.4 motor, but the 092 headed 10.5 was more common. 325HP with a Carter AFB. Reseal it, put a timing chain in it, and go. You may have pinging issues. 389's are hard running engines and I love 'em. every 389 I've ever had has always outperformed the 400's I've had. I don't know why. Should be the other way around. The idea of a 389 in your '66 is not only appealing, it's "a period-correct upgrade", too. Go for it!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats what I thought too. Should be more than enough power and... I'm thinking about a tri power. SO cool being able to modify the lemans in little ways and not effect anything. Been looking for a lil sports car for my sweetie and just ran across it. Hoping old pontiac engines are not on anybody but mines christmas wish. Gonna call tomorrow and see about setting an appointment up.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna head out to see Bob Seager tonight. 100 miles away. In the same city as this car. Got my fingers crossed I can look at it in the process.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

facn8me said:


> Gonna head out to see Bob Seager tonight. 100 miles away. In the same city as this car. Got my fingers crossed I can look at it in the process.


Cool - enjoy the show. I'm proud to say that the drummer is a friend of mine 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Have fun....saw the Silver Bullet anniversary concert at Cobo Hall a few years back, great show. Actually working right out by his house in Ann Arbor tomorrow.


----------

